# Which REVERSO is the most elegant dress watch?



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

As title says, which REVERSO is best suited as a formal dress watch?

This thought came up since traditional dress watches are usually very minimalistic, i.e. no date, no numerals, stick markers, etc. 

Most Reversos don't exactly fit that bill but are nowadays still considered dress watches.

In your opinion, are any REVERSO models better suited as formal dress watches than others?

I am specifically interested in white dial models and have recently visited a local AD and tried on a REVERSO CALENDAR in SS. Great watch but busy dial, would you consider it a formal dress watch and wear with a suit to formal functions?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tribute to '31 or 'Tribute to '48

my money would go on the latter but being in Australia Singapore is our closest bet as it is a boutique only model


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm the odd one out who still considers a Reverso a sport-y dress watch (I wouldn't wear it with a suit myself); given your description, the 1948 is probably the most ideal, followed by 1931 duo (small second though)


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I vote for the TT1931. To me it meets your traditional definition of a dress watch - simple but elegant. Even though the Reverso started out as a sport watch, I think its Art Deco case design with a black alligator strap and black dial makes it look like the perfect elegant dress watch. However, swap the strap for a plain brown (cordovan?) strap and you have what I consider to be a very nice casual watch.

If you want a white dial, then I think you could go with the regular Reverso UT Duoface, even though it has a seconds dial. I personally like the TT1948 (or is it 1933?), but I think the blue hands and markings detract from its dressiness.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

While not really dress watches, I think the Ultra Thins come closest to meeting the need, no date or other complications and a svelte silouette . . .


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's my Tribute To 1931. Sorry I'm not wearing a suit, but I am retired. The only problem is it appears JLC has discontinued the watch.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

As has been mentioned above, for me the dressiest of the lot is the UT range, whether that be the 1948 for a white dial or the 1931 for a black dial.

As for which Reverso I'd wear with a suit, my answer would be any of them


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

phunky_monkey said:


> As has been mentioned above, for me the dressiest of the lot is the UT range, whether that be the 1948 for a white dial or the 1931 for a black dial.
> 
> As for which Reverso I'd wear with a suit, my answer would be any of them


If ever there was a wash that screamed I belong on a suit it's the second pic!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

While any Reverso would make an elegant dress watch today one must never forget that it was the first "sports watch."


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, NWP627, but that changed, just like jeans aren't only worn by the working class anymore and sportswear is worn by people who aren't doing sports (if one likes it - different question). 

I wonder why nobody recommended the 'classic' Grande Ultra Thin so far. In my opinion it's way more dressy than the TT1931:
Grande Reverso Ultra Thin | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre E-boutique


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

watchnerd8 said:


> Yes, NWP627, but that changed, just like jeans aren't only worn by the working class anymore and sportswear is worn by people who aren't doing sports (if one likes it - different question).
> 
> I wonder why nobody recommended the 'classic' Grande Ultra Thin so far. In my opinion it's way more dressy than the TT1931:
> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre E-boutique


It's fine, as are all the Grand UT's imo, just personal taste like for every watch I guess . . .


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good point, guess that's true. From what I see so far the 'classic' GRUT is absolutely underrepresented when it comes to Reversos, but maybe because the TT1931 has so many friends. |>


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

watchnerd8 said:


> Yes, NWP627, but that changed, just like jeans aren't only worn by the working class anymore and sportswear is worn by people who aren't doing sports (if one likes it - different question).
> 
> I wonder why nobody recommended the 'classic' Grande Ultra Thin so far. In my opinion it's way more dressy than the TT1931:
> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin | Luxury watches | Jaeger-LeCoultre E-boutique


I didn't recommend it because in my opinion having numerals for the hour markers gives the watch a more casual look. I prefer the TT1948 Boutique version with the plain stick markers, which I think is more elegant, but being blue adds its own casualness, in my opinion which I stated before.

drhr, which model is in your first photo. The dial looks like the Reverso UT Duoface, but I don't see a second time-zone adjustment button.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

cfracing said:


> I didn't recommend it because in my opinion having numerals for the hour markers gives the watch a more casual look. I prefer the TT1948 Boutique version with the plain stick markers, which I think is more elegant, but being blue adds its own casualness, in my opinion which I stated before.
> 
> drhr, which model is in your first photo. The dial looks like the Reverso UT Duoface, but I don't see a second time-zone adjustment button.


It's another Grande Reverso Ultra Thin model, ref 2783520. Don't see/hear much about it because it tends to get over shadowed by the more popular tribute models and the fact that its white gold but I love it. Not a duo face, size is exactly like the other tributes (Rouge, etc) but lacks the blue hands of the 1948 . . . .


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

drhr said:


> It's another Grande Reverso Ultra Thin model, ref 2783520. Don't see/hear much about it because it tends to get over shadowed by the more popular tribute models and the fact that its white gold but I love it. Not a duo face, size is exactly like the other tributes (Rouge, etc) but lacks the blue hands of the 1948 . . . .


Thanks for the info. I wonder if it has been discontinued as I couldn't find it on the JLC website. I think I like this dial better than the TT1948 because it has "Reverso" on it rather than "Jaeger-LeCoultre", just like the white dial Ultra Thin Duoface, but without the prominent second time-zone button.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

cfracing said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if it has been discontinued as I couldn't find it on the JLC website. I think I like this dial better than the TT1948 because it has "Reverso" on it rather than "Jaeger-LeCoultre", just like the white dial Ultra Thin Duoface, but without the prominent second time-zone button.


Not discontinued I don't think. If you go to the site, collections, Reverso and go through them all I think this model comes up . . . at least that's what I did to get the ref # . . .


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

drhr said:


> Not discontinued I don't think. If you go to the site, collections, Reverso and go through them all I think this model comes up . . . at least that's what I did to get the ref # . . .


Maybe it was listed on the "Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1931" page which no longer exists, at least for me. Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

cfracing said:


> Maybe it was listed on the "Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1931" page which no longer exists, at least for me. Are you in the U.S.?


Yep USA, Honolulu Hawaii actually . . .

Sorry, it's in the e-boutique part, far right when you access the site, choose Reverso . . .


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

drhr said:


> Yep USA, Honolulu Hawaii actually . . .
> 
> Sorry, it's in the e-boutique part, far right when you access the site, choose Reverso . . .


Thanks, found it.

To get the thread back on track, to the OP, if you want a white dial, then this is the Reverso to get  although it appears it may no longer be available either.


----------



## schrauth (May 1, 2015)

Interesting, the Australian JLC site doesn't seem to have the e-boutique... :think:


----------



## Gmlomas (May 24, 2015)

I still love my ultra thin white face. Can dress it up or down like in this case


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

It's hard to find a Reverso that's not elegant, but I do love the moonphase of the Calendar


----------



## AntonL (Oct 8, 2014)

Am heavily biased when I nominate the TT1931. The black dial, sword hands, baton hour markers. It's absolutely perfect for black tie and formal occasions. The ultra thin case also makes it very discrete and elegant on the wrist.


----------



## hebhsteve (Feb 27, 2016)

Grand Reverso Ultra Thin and Reverso Classique are among the best looking Reversoes IMO.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not so sure the 1931 has actually been discontinued, It's still on the JLC site with a MSRP and available for purchase.



cfracing said:


> Here's my Tribute To 1931. Sorry I'm not wearing a suit, but I am retired. The only problem is it appears JLC has discontinued the watch.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

edeag3 said:


> I'm not so sure the 1931 has actually been discontinued, It's still on the JLC site with a MSRP and available for purchase.


There was a time last summer when you received an ominous message, the wording of which I can't remember, when you clicked on the TT1931 on the JLC website, which led to speculation that the watch had been discontinued.


----------



## RobS72 (Apr 15, 2016)

I think the most elegant, dressy Reversos are the 1931 dialled Ultra Thins...on a black strap. And my Ultra Thin Duoface, of course


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

The new one introduced at this year's SIHH didn't immediately draw me but the more I see pics of it, the better I like it . . . the fact that it is a bit smaller than the ultra thin models while only a smidgen thicker makes me think it'll be a great fit . . . would do very nicely as a dress watch imo


----------



## Tristis (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow that is stunning.



TripleCalendar said:


> It's hard to find a Reverso that's not elegant, but I do love the moonphase of the Calendar
> 
> View attachment 5352210


----------



## mattfm (Feb 1, 2008)

For me, Tribute 1931 Rouge.

It's classy, elegant, bold and iconic.
That's why i've bought one.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duo Face.

It's pretty darn gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_in_TX (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Carrera8 (Sep 12, 2015)

TT 1931 black dial for me. The clean black dial without the JLC logo with just REVERSO at 12 is ideal for a formal night occasion. The watch just oozes elegance without being ostentatious. Works well with a black tux or a black/charcoal/grey suit. It doesn't overwhelm my suit, the rest of my other accessories and more importantly,...personally...myself.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Martinsc6 (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree that any of the tribute reverso's are the most formal. My personal favorite is the '48, the color and contrast of the dial is perfect. I saw it live once and can't forget it.


----------



## tonupbklyn (Jun 11, 2006)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 8486426


this triple calendar is indeed stunning.

but i will also add mine to the vote - perfect balance of simple and elegant.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

The blue hands with subsecond just simply elegant!


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

phunky_monkey said:


> As has been mentioned above, for me the dressiest of the lot is the UT range, whether that be the 1948 for a white dial or the 1931 for a black dial.
> 
> As for which Reverso I'd wear with a suit, my answer would be any of them


That second picture is as good as it can get! 
Not a big fan of the ones with numerals on the dial though.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

The Reverso 1931 Duo Boutique Edition with the blue dial is where I put my money. It's the perfect Reverso for me... Incredibly elegant on the dark navy croc that it came with, blue dial or white with the jump hour/dual time function. It was on my wrist when I got married in black tie, and it's worn on business trips because it functions as a GMT watch. Best of both worlds... And I can throw it on a brown Casa Fagliano to get a great casual look. Not to mention, the blue dial side is lacquered with polished silver hands and markers (no lume) making it even more elegant IMO.


----------



## wilson758 (Dec 16, 2013)

I love my Tribute to 1931 with it's simple black face and black strap. The only problem I have found is that it may be too much of a dress watch....my workplace is casual so I typically don't wear dress shirts and I find myself yearning for something a bit more sporty that I can wear everyday.


----------



## minty007 (Oct 5, 2012)

If the desire is for timeless understated elegance, the smaller Classique checks the box for me...

Great on a black croc when the need is dressy, and a swap to quill ostrich for a more relaxed look...


----------

